# Neuer Medion PC bei Aldi am 1Juni



## poiu (13. November 2010)

*[ab denn 1 Juni gibt es bei Aldi Nord einen Multimedia  Desktop
MEDION® PC AKOYA® E4200 D (MD 8359) für 399€*​



Prozessor AMD Athlon™ II X4 640 AM3, (4x 3,0 GHz)
Festplatte 1TB 
Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB DDR3
 AMD Radeon™ HD 6450 Grafik (könnte die sein KLICK)
DVD-/CD-Brenner 
Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11 n-Standard Technologie
USB 3.0¹
Original Windows® 7 Home Premium  64bit  Vorinstalliert & Ashampoo® Burning Studio


ALDI - Multimedia Angebote ab Mi, 01. Juni


Zusammengefasst kein schlechtes Angebot, ein ähnlicher PC mit USB 3 zusammengestellt kostet bei HWversand  449€

wobei es ein ähnliches angebot im MEdion Reste SHop für 350€ gibt 





ältere News 


Spoiler



*ab denn 19 Mai Desktop replacement 
 MEDION® AKOYA® P8614 (MD 98470) 749€*​



Prozessor Intel® Core™ i3-370M 2x2,40 GHz, 3 MB 
46,7 cm/18,4" Widescreen-Display mit einer HD Auflösung von nur 1680 x 945 Pixel 
Festplatte 640 GB  im letzte 15" Medion Angebot gab es schon 750GB
Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB DDR3
 ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 565v DirectX® 10 Grafik *Alias* HD4670 
DVD-/CD-Brenner Mit DVD-RAM und Dual-Layer Unterstützung nichmal Blu-ray 
WLAN Schnelle Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11 n-Standard Technologie
Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 32Bit (64bit  @DVD)


ALDI - Multimedia Angebote ab Do, 19. Mai



Zusammengefasst unglaublich schlechtes Angebot, von dem man nur warnen kann da Rest verwertung^10 

sehen wir mal im Preisvergleich was es da für 800€ schon gibt!

i5 + HD5850 + Full HD
Acer Aspire 8942G-434G50Mnbk, Radeon HD 5850 (LX.PQ802.013) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals 

ähnlich ausgestattetes Medion für 679€
Medion Akoya P8614, Core i3-350M 2.26GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (MD97459) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

Acer Aspire 8935G-744G50Mnbk (LX.PDB02.016) | Preisvergleich : Preisvergleich auf PC Games Hardware Online powered by Geizhals

*ab denn 5 Mai Multimedia-Notebook
 MEDION® AKOYA® E6224 (MD 98630)  559€*


Prozessor Intel® Core™ i3-2310M 2x2,10 GHz, 3 MB 
39,6 cm/15,6" Widescreen LED-Backlight Display 1366 x 768 Pixel
Festplatte 750 GB
Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB DDR3
Medion®FastBoot (wahrscheinlich Linux Schnellsystem)
USB DVB-T TV-Tuner Mini Adapter
Akku Li-Ionen 8-Zellen
WebCam Integriert 1,3 MP
DVD-/CD-Brenner Mit DVD-RAM und Dual-Layer Unterstützung
WLAN Intel® Centrino® Wireless-N 100
Integriertes Bluetooth® 3.0
Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 64Bit





Keine Angaben zur verbauten Grafigkarte somit wohl keine dedizierte Graka nur die Integrierte Intel 

MEDION® AKOYA® E6224 (MD 98630)

ALDI - Fehler 404 Seite nicht gefunden

ALDI - Fehler 404 Seite nicht gefunden


*PC: Preis 599€ MEDION® AKOYA® P4385 D (MD 8890)*

CPU Intel® Core™ i5-2300
Grafik Nvidia Geforce GTS 450 DirectX® 11 512MB GDDR3 Speicher
Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB DDR3 
Festplatte  2 TB (2000 GB) S-ATA 
KlavierKack Design Gehäuse mit Fingerabdruck Garantie 
Wireless LAN IEEE 802.11 n-Standard Technologie, 
802.11 b/g kompatibel
USB 3

Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 

ALDI - Fehler 404 Seite nicht gefunden

MEDION® AKOYA® P4385 D (MD 8890)

*PC: Preis 599€ MEDION® AKOYA® P5310 D (MD 8350)  inklusive Monitor*

CPU AMD Athlon™ II X3 440 Triple-Core Prozessor 3x3GHz
Grafik ATI Radeon™ HD 5450 DirectX® 11 512MB GDDR3 Speicher
Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB DDR3 
Festplatte  1 TB (1000 GB) S-ATA 
KlavierKack Design Gehäuse mit Fingerabdruck Garantie 

50,8 cm/20" Widescreen LCD-Monitor:  
P54013 (MD 20246)
1x DVI-D mit HDCP-Entschlüsselung
1x VGA (15 Pin D-Sub)
Audio In
Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 

*Laptop: 499€ MEDION® AKOYA® E6220 (MD 98510)*

Prozessor Intel® Pentium® P6000 2x1,86 GHz, 3 MB L3 Cache
Intel® HD-Grafik
15,6" Widescreen LED-Backlight 16:9 Format
Festplatte 500 GB 
Arbeitsspeicher 4 GB 
MEDION® Wechsellaufwerk
Numerisches Tastenfeld
Original Windows® 7 Home Premium 

weitere Angebote Drucker, LCD TV, ..... ->



ALDI - Multimedia Angebote ab 09.12.2010


Beide Angebote sind nicht wirklich günstig, so gab es denn Medion mit AMD X3 und HD43xx im Medion Shop für ~300€ 

Ab 18 November gibt es bei Aldi Nord ein 18,4" Notebook für 799€

MEDION® AKOYA® P8614 (MD 98470)

ALDI - Multimedia Angebot ab 18.11.2010

Technische Daten:

Display 18,4" 1680x945 Pixel

CPU lntel® Core™ i3-370M 2x2.4 GHz +  Hyper-Threading Technology

4 GB DDR3 SDRAM

Grafikkarte AMD / ATI Mobility Radeon™ HD 565v Grafik
 (gleiche GPU wie Mobility Radeon HD 4670) Anmerkung somit wäre das NB sogar halbwegs Spiele Tauglich einzig die 1680 Auflösung könnte bei einigen Games schon zu viel sein für die GPU.

HDD 640GB

DVB-T TV-Tuner + Antenne

9-Zellen Li-Ionen Akku

Kartenleser für SD-, SDHC-, MMC-, MS- & MS-Pro-Speicherkarten

Windows® 7 Home Premium 
(*32 & 64 *Bit Recovery DVD zusätzlich im Lieferumfang enthalten)



​



Gruß
poiu

ist zwar eher für die Meisten hier uninteressant aber Neuigkeiten sind Neuigkeiten XD


----------



## MaZe (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

Da wird in den Links ja nur mit ATI-Grafik geworben? Darf man das noch? Oder mag man Intel und AMD nicht beides in einem Gerät bewerben?


----------



## poiu (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

fand ich auch merkwürdig, aber erst die HD68x0 sind ja offiziell AMD Karten


----------



## push@max (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

Die Dinger stehen dann noch über Wochen in den Regalen...die alten Notebooks sind noch teilweise nicht verkauft, da kommen bereits die Nachfolger.

Die Zeiten, in denen die Kunden nachts vor dem Aldi standen um ein PC zu kaufen sind vorbei.


----------



## poiu (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*



push@max schrieb:


> Die Zeiten, in denen die Kunden nachts vor dem Aldi standen um ein PC zu kaufen sind vorbei.



definitiv, die werden später dann in Medion Shops manchmal sehr billig hinterher geschmissen!


----------



## Ezio (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

Die Auflösung ist mal richtig schwach für die Größe.


----------



## Shi (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

Ja, mein Lappi hat 1600x900 - in 17"


----------



## push@max (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*



Ezio schrieb:


> Die Auflösung ist mal richtig schwach für die Größe.



Mittlerweile muss man bei Aldi Hardware richtig aufpassen...ein Blick zu z.B. Notebooksbilliger lohnt sich meistens.


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

Naja...super schaut anders aus...


----------



## X Broster (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*



push@max schrieb:


> Mittlerweile muss man bei Aldi Hardware richtig aufpassen...ein Blick zu z.B. Notebooksbilliger lohnt sich meistens.


Ja, auch wenn früher ebenfalls alle gemekert haben, die Notebooks waren richtig gute P/L Angebote. Für 800 Euro darf man mehr erwarten.

Aber die Auflösung? 1680px ist doch für 18,4" i.O. Mein Kumpel hat FullHD auf 17", grauenvoll klein...


----------



## zøtac (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

Jetzt frag ich mich nach dem Einsatzgebiet für 18" Notebooks. 
Furchtbar unpraktisch und auch nicht wirklich zum Mitnehmen geeignet, wtf?


----------



## push@max (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*



zøtac schrieb:


> Jetzt frag ich mich nach dem Einsatzgebiet für 18" Notebooks.
> Furchtbar unpraktisch und auch nicht wirklich zum Mitnehmen geeignet, wtf?



Mobil ist auf jeden Fall anders.

Viele nutzen die großen Notebooks als Office-PC Ersatz.


----------



## hanfi104 (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

für 800 euro ist das schleptop etwas zu teuer
bei dell gibt es gerade billige notebooks mit p/l verhältnis


----------



## DocVersillia (13. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

Habe mir damals ein Notebook für die Technikerschule gekauft (Akoya P6618)...  mit nem C2D T6600 (2x2,2GHz) und ne ollen GF9600M GS.... stand bei uns im Aldi 3Monate oder so rum und war dann von 699€ auf 500€uro reduziert...dafür habe ich es mitgenommen und muss sagen, bin immer noch top zufrieden mit der Bude... SC2, MW2CoH und HoN laufen bei mittlerenbis hohe Details zufriedenstellend... aber das Notebook ist ja auch primär auch nur für die Schule... und dafür ist es klasse und leise ist es auch noch... Aber zum zocken nehme ich trotzdem lieber meinen "grossen"..
Es wird viel über Medion geschimpft.... aber ich bin echt zufrieden mit dem Ding...auch wenn ich auf schief angeguckt werde wenn ich nen Medion auspacke und andere sitzen da mit ihren Dell´s, Acer´s Asus oder wasweissichwas^^


----------



## Pyroplan (14. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

ansich sind sie ja nicht schlecht, aber sie hatten schon bessere.
aber so große NBs haben halt ihren Preis. 

Als meine Tante eins haben wollte konnte ich nichts besseres finden als das von Aldi. 
bei dem hier hab ich jetzt keine lust zu suchen^^
einzig bei der akkulaufzeit mangelt es meist


----------



## Dance4me (14. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

3,7 Kg... Da ist mein Desktop ja fast leichter^^


----------



## GoldenMic (14. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

Die Größes des rams hättest du ruhig noch mit reinschreiben können, so muss ich auf die quelle klicken um bestätigt zu bekommen das eh 4gb drin sind, wozu ich aber grad zu faul bin..


----------



## Rollora (14. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*



X Broster schrieb:


> Ja, auch wenn früher ebenfalls alle gemekert haben, die Notebooks waren richtig gute P/L Angebote. Für 800 Euro darf man mehr erwarten.
> 
> Aber die Auflösung? 1680px ist doch für 18,4" i.O. Mein Kumpel hat FullHD auf 17", grauenvoll klein...


Ist außerdem eh für alte Leute und DAUs, die brauchen eh große Schrift etc

Das NB hat außerdem 32 BIT Win laut beschreibung (nicht 64), also kann nur 3 der 4 GB Ram nutzen


----------



## poiu (14. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*



Dance4me schrieb:


> 3,7 Kg... Da ist mein Desktop ja fast leichter^^



Das ist in der 18" Klasse sogar leicht



GoldenMic schrieb:


> Die Größes des rams hättest du ruhig noch mit reinschreiben können



hehe das war so versteckt das ich es überlesen hab



Rollora schrieb:


> Das NB hat außerdem 32 BIT Win laut beschreibung (nicht 64), also kann nur 3 der 4 GB Ram nutzen



das NB hat beides dabei, Vorinstalliert ist aber die 32Bit Version.

Hier muss man sagen das dass sehr Vorbildlich ist, andere Hersteller legen keine Win DVDs bei, man muss selbst Recovery DVDs brenne. Bei einigen kann man diese Mitbestellen was  Extra Kosten bedeutet.


----------



## Powerfull Nameless Hero (14. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

Niemand der halbwegs Ahnung von Hardware hat wird sich ein Aldi Notebook kaufen. Für den Preis gibt es um einiges besseres.


----------



## Freestyler808 (14. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

jo HP Lenovo Acer Asus  etc.


----------



## poiu (14. November 2010)

*AW: Neues Medion 18,4 Notebook bei Aldi*

nicht ganz einige Serien sind ganz Ordentlich 

nehmen wir das Akoya X7811 (Baugleich mit X7812) das war Baugleich mit dem MSI GX740

Betrifft auch einige andere Serien, aber ich stimme euch teilweise zu ich hab hier in der nähe in Medion Shop und einige Laptops sind eher unterdurchschnittlich verarbeitet.

Aber andere Hersteller bieten auch solche teile an, Compaq, eMachine usw


----------



## poiu (5. Dezember 2010)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

Update: am 9 Dez neuer Medion PC/Laptop


----------



## poiu (26. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

ab 31 März neuer Aldi Medion PC


----------



## TMO (26. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

Der sieht doch ziemlich vernünftig aus für 599€
Bestimmt kann man sich den auch billiger zusammenbauen, aber für einen fertigen PC mit gts450 und i5-2300 ist das ok finde ich^^


----------



## Memphys (26. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

jep, fragt sich nur an wen sich der richtet ^^

Office? Dafür ist die Grafik eigentlich zu stark
Gamer? Dafür ist die Grafik eigentlich zu schwach...


----------



## TMO (26. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*



Memphys schrieb:


> jep, fragt sich nur an wen sich der richtet ^^
> 
> Office? Dafür ist die Grafik eigentlich zu stark
> Gamer? Dafür ist die Grafik eigentlich zu schwach...


 
Hmm wahrscheinlich genau für die Mitte!
also für leute die ab und zu mal ein game anzocken, aber dieses nicht auf höchsten einstellungen spielen müssen und die gern mit ihrem pc arbeiten!


----------



## L-man (27. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

also ich finde alleine von den Werten her ist das das beste was Aldi seit längerem angeboten hat.


----------



## Predi (28. März 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

Ich persönlich halte nicht mehr all zuviel von den Medion Laptops, da viele von ihnen Probleme mit der Kühlung hatten und somit oft  kochend heiß wurden. Ich hoffe mal das Medion das behoben hat.


----------



## poiu (2. April 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

ab 7 März neues NB bei Aldi Nord


----------



## poiu (30. April 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

neue Multimedia Geräte am 5 Mai


 MEDION® AKOYA® E6224 (MD 98630)  559€

106,7 cm / 42" LED-Backlight TV

Digitaler HD+/ CI+ Satelliten-Receiver

10,92 cm/4,3" Navigationssystem

http://www.aldi-nord.de/aldi_angebot_do_05_05_2011_5_614_612|614.html


----------



## Orka45 (30. April 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

Von Medion Recivern kann ich nur abraten. 
Wir hatten mal einen Festplatten Reciver von Medion Zuhause. Nach 3 Stunden brachten wir ihn zurück, weil das teil einen Vießen Elektronik geruch hatte, der bestimmt nicht gesundheitsförderlich war und die ganze bude trotz offenem Fenster zum miefen brachte. Im Aldi markt waren dann noch mindestens 5 andere Geräte, die ebenfalls nur mit Tesafilm zugeklebt zürückgebracht wurden.


----------



## poiu (1. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

ich nenne mal paar meiner Meinung nach bessere alternativen zum aktuellen Medion NB

low Buget mit abgespeckten i3
Samsung E452 Aura P6100 (NP-E452-JA02DE/SEG) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

i5 + HD5450 512MB und günstiger 

Samsung E452 Aura i5-480M (NP-E452-JT04DE/SEG) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

die Samsung haben eindeutig besseren Support als Medion 

auch i5 Second Generation +

MSI A6400-i507 S (0016Y13-SKU3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

 NV GT510 1GB...

Lenovo IdeaPad Z370, Core i5-2410M 2.30GHz, 4096MB, 500GB (M5658GE) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Acer Aspire 5750G-2414G50Mnkk, GeForce GT520M 1024MB (LX.RHZ02.021) | Geizhals.at Deutschland


----------



## poiu (14. Mai 2011)

*AW: Neue Medion Laptop/PC bei Aldi*

ab denn 19 Mai Desktop replacement 
 MEDION® AKOYA® P8614 (MD 98470) 749€


----------



## poiu (30. Mai 2011)

am 1 Juni neuer PC bei Aldi Nord


----------

